# shock!



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

A friend of mine owes me alot of money and has offered to give me a blue female staffie pup from his litter. After careful consideration I agreed. He brings her to my house and she is so tiny and defo shouldnt be away from her mum! I was so surprised!!! The pup turns out to be 4 weeks old and not even eating...I spoke to him and explained that she needs to be with her mum still and for quite a while! He seemed very surprised by this. I went back to his with him to see the rest of the pups also and told him to start feeding them weetabixs with goats milk (I am right, arent I?) I said I wont have her until she is 9 weeks old miniuim(again that is right,right?) but he refused and said they all need to leave in 2 weeks (when they are 6 weeks) as he is going away on holiday.
I was very shocked by this, he clearly bred his bitch without research thinking it was easy as pie. I even offered to have the bitch and pups whilst he was on holiday so they still had mum but he wasnt amused.
So Im having her when she is 6 weeks old or someone else will anyway, at least Ill know what to do with her... not sure what else I can really do...

Any suggesions and help for the pups. I cant convince hm at all  
Also she is a right stunner!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Theres no telling people. I dont think pups should be eating food this early they need to be on mum for as long as possible, i dont think weaning from her should start till 5-6 weeks. Once they leave mums milk they wont need a replacement milk.
Yes rehoming is possible earlier than 9 weeks some do it at 7 week but it really doesnt do them any good its like detatching you from your mum at 8 years old, you'll live and eventually be happy but the trauma that early will leave its mark.

Marina


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

If he owes you money, why is *he* dictating when you take the puppy? Tell him to keep them with their mum or cough up, the cheeky barsteward. Unless he's going to pay for the behaviourist you might need down the line too? Or will he pay that debt in dogs too, strange currency! :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I wish my friends would pay me in dogs. Mind you, I never lend money out lol.

I wouldn't take her to be honest. I would say he should keep them or you will consider reporting him to the kennel club (if they're full registered staffs) or RSPCA. If he takes the hump, take him to the small claims court for your money back, and pat yourself on the back for not funding irresponsible breeding.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I got my dog at 6 weeks without a problem, so did many people i know.

9 weeks is longer than the majoroty of breeders wait. The minimum is 6 i think.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Poor little babies : (

He really shouldnt be breeding anything (but I guess you already know that)

Yes get him to start weaning them asap if he is planning on getting rid of them at 6 weeks. The worst thing would be for him to get rid of them at that age and them not being on soilds.
My friend has a bitch who has just given birth to 13 pups and at 2 and a bit weeks they are already lapping milk from a bowl and will be on mashed food as soon as they can take it.

Its up to you if you want to take her or not. She is here anyway.

Its not ideal at all that they leave that young, but if he is going away he is planning on getting rid of them anyway and I doubt anything you say now is going to change his mind if he has plans to go away already (but thats if he can rehome them all by then anyway). Apart from maybe trying to educate him as to how many unwanted Staffie types there are in the country and see if he will neuter his female. 

I got Martha when she was 5 weeks old, I made sure she was well socalized and went to puppy lessons, she has turned out just fine.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

right he has agreed to neutur his bitch if i pay for it  so i am... i no it seems strange but it sorts it out right?


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Hold on...he owes YOU money...he wants YOU to pay for HIS dog to be spayed...and give you a puppy you didnt ask for??? 
so what do you get out of this? do you even want a dog? 
he gets his dog spayed and gets rid of a puppy. so technically you might as well pay him for it if your paying for the spay! any which way your out of pocket :gasp:


----------



## Amazon29 (Feb 10, 2009)

BabyBlonde said:


> right he has agreed to neutur his bitch if i pay for it  so i am... i no it seems strange but it sorts it out right?


going on holiday? plenty of money off the pups to! sounds like he should be neutered to me! horrible :censor:!!!!!

The pups should be atleast 8 weeks for their bennefit. If I knew him I would be sitting outside his house telling everyone who came for a pup that they were not ready to leave mom.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

well we have had dogs previously and have been considering have another but werent sure... what can i do I mean really? I can just give a dog a good home


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

But once he sells the pups he can give you the money back cant he, he can also pay to get his own bitch spayed, from the money from the pups. Why should you have to fork out for him, once again!


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

ill buy the pup seriously ive got a beautiful black staff and ive always wanted a blue he will be well loved you can see how i treat my animals in some of my threads


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Amazon29 said:


> going on holiday? plenty of money off the pups to! sounds like he should be neutered to me! horrible :censor:!!!!!
> 
> The pups should be atleast 8 weeks for their bennefit. If I knew him I would be sitting outside his house telling everyone who came for a pup that they were not ready to leave mom.


Sounds to me like if he can afford to go away on holiday he should be paying off his debts first! :bash: How selfish to owe someone " a lot of money" and have himself a holiday!! Free puppy or not, that's bloody selfish and inconsiderate!!!

And I wouldn't be paying to have his bitch neutered - it's his pet and if he can afford a holiday he can afford to neuter his own bitch!!

Is that too simplistic a viewpoint??


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

yes give the dog a good home IF you want her. 
but god have words with your friend about his breeding methods/money situation! pups need to stay with mum until 8 weeks, you could end up with a dog with social problems, especially if you dont have any other dogs to help her learn how to behave.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Just be aware you're likely to have hell with her in future. Our dog is 4 now and was given to my better half when she was 2 weeks old as her mum'd been hit by a car. She's soooo difficult at times! She's getting better slowly but it's hard work and its important to take that into consideration first : victory:


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

no your completely right!
But he wont neuture her otherwise! He says if I want her done then I can pay! which is just weird!


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

BabyBlonde said:


> no your completely right!
> But he wont neuture her otherwise! He says if I want her done then I can pay! which is just weird!


 
you know what its not your responsibility, its HIS. 
if i were you seriously i'd walk away from it, and try get your money back!!


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

tell him hes avin a laugh hun he sounds like a sponger to me hun but seriously ill buy the puppy when hes old enuff


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

lizardloverrach said:


> especially if you dont have any other dogs to help her learn how to behave.


our neighbour has a caverliar king charles and she would be able to mix with him
I know it sounds weird but could he teach her if he is male and a different breed? god does that sound blonde lol


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

BabyBlonde said:


> our neighbour has a caverliar king charles and she would be able to mix with him
> I know it sounds weird but could he teach her if he is male and a different breed? god does that sound blonde lol


i see what your saying but pups need that constant play with other pups/mum to teach them what they can/cant get away with, its so important. 
i bought a pup too young and his social skills were horrific to say the least, even with my best efforts.
dont forget wont be able to mix until had jabs so your looking at 12 weeks ish....and the important period is up to 14 weeks!


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

can I put her in with another litter of pups? My matehas a staffie that had 10 pups 2 days ago, so in 2 weeks can she go there?


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

BabyBlonde said:


> can I put her in with another litter of pups? My matehas a staffie that had 10 pups 2 days ago, so in 2 weeks can she go there?


i wouldnt, after 6 weeks old the pups start to lose their immunity from mum so they are at high risk of catching things, they shouldnt be mixing up unless its their own litter.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you have any idea how much blue staffie pups can go for? I've seen a little of 13 sell out after bieng advertised for 4 days at £900 a pop!! he can pay for his own sodding dog AND pay you back!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Tomcat said:


> I got my dog at 6 weeks without a problem, so did many people i know.
> 
> 9 weeks is longer than the majoroty of breeders wait. The minimum is 6 i think.


 The majority of the scumbag breeder you know might poke puppies out at 6 weeks. Meanwhile responsible breeders keep them until they are at least 8 weeks. I personally won't let my puppies go until they are 10 weeks minimum. They may well be fully weaned but they need to learn how to socialise with their litter brothers and sisters.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> The majority of the scumbag breeder you know might poke puppies out at 6 weeks. Meanwhile responsible breeders keep them until they are at least 8 weeks. I personally won't let my puppies go until they are 10 weeks minimum. They may well be fully weaned but they need to learn how to socialise with their litter brothers and sisters.


 See, we had to get our pups at 5 weeks and you can see the behavioural problems already. It's gonna be damn hard work to train it out of them, but it's worth it to get them out of the hellhole they were living in.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

BabyBlonde said:


> our neighbour has a caverliar king charles and she would be able to mix with him
> I know it sounds weird but could he teach her if he is male and a different breed? god does that sound blonde lol


 He won't be able to mix with the dog next door until all his jabs were done which means a good 6 weeks after you get him and those 6 weeks are the important ones when it comes to proper socialising , which is vital for this breed.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

BabyBlonde said:


> can I put her in with another litter of pups? My matehas a staffie that had 10 pups 2 days ago, so in 2 weeks can she go there?


No!!! you will be risking her health and risking the whole litter of puppies too, besides the fact that the mother dog may well turn on your pup and kill it.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

OP, did you say you'd had a dog before? Just wondering if you'd done any research before you got the last one


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

I have no idea really what to do... Im thinking report him but what do the RSPCA ever do...


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

BabyBlonde said:


> I have no idea really what to do... Im thinking report him but what do the RSPCA ever do...


TBH I'd report him!
He reminds me a lot of that incident a month or so back, where someone went on holidays and left loads of St Bernhards behind.
You can't but try - this guy needs to be taught a lesson. Taking one of his pups (as payment, wtf??!?) or paying to get the dog neutered, out of YOUR pocket (again, WTF?) is not going to help matters...
The guy needs a good old kick up the Jacksie!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Un vacced pups can socialise with other dogs as long as those other dogs are vacced.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

I am tempted to have her, I met her again today and she is lovly bless her but I dont want to incourage him!


----------



## queenquack (Apr 6, 2009)

jesus people's stupidity boogles my mind. no wonder there are so many strays! people just breeding puppies left right an center!

they should NOT leave their mums til they are 9 weeks.

god id threaten to call the RSPCA if he didnt let me take the lot!

i hope they are being vaccinated and wormed? if not ull need to sort urs out asap!!!! 

btw (depending on the amount of money maybe u should offer to take more pups and find home for them urself. u seem much better informed and able to look after them)

xxxx


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

He owes me 500 but he says thats what the bitch is worth.
He says she has been wormed but cant seem the remember when so basically no!
Im really tempted to ring the vets and book this all in before I get her so she is ok... I mean his dog isnt abused, she is well cared for to be honest. Plenty of room and walked often, big butch girl that he does adore and you can tell but he just doesnt understand about the pups. 

He says she wont be eating still when he wants me to have her and Ill have to feed her goats milk and weetabixes(which was my original suggestion to him)


----------



## queenquack (Apr 6, 2009)

its too young! call the vets but they will probably agree


you should be sure u want to. if uv had dogs b4 i dont see a problem. u sertainly better that where she came from by the sounds of things! take to the vet asap 4 a check up and keep her away from other dogs (even if they are vaccinated u cant take the risk)


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thats the trouble, people get to attatched to the pups to refuse buying from a bad breeder. If everyone said i will not buy unless you take the puppies welfare into account there would be alot less shite breeders around! weve had a litter before and they are hard work, numptys like him thinks the mum feeds it and a easy few quid, quite the opposite!!!!!!! Tosser!!


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I spoke to him about 10 minutes ago and he is letting me take her and her brother to the vets for a check up(dont want her to be on her tod) 
I have told him time and time again but its like talking to a wall, it is money to him (not the bitch though)


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Far too youing to leave mum.

I would report as more than likely the bitch and puppies are not getting what they need either if he think she can just get rid. Obviously he hasn't had any interest. No doubt they aren't registered from health tested parents so a price tag of £500 is something he has pulled out of his arse!

I was going to let my pups go after they had first vaccination, but I have decided that I just don't trust people enough and with a few local cases of Parvo (Next town) that they are not going until Fully Vaccinated at 10 weeks min. I am keeping 2 of the pups myself and 1 of the pups is staying until 14 weeks to cover an already booked family holiday (at no extra cost) and I am doing her basic training aswell and lead training, house training and full socilisation with my older dogs (we have a few so can socialise within the home till Fully vaccinated. We already have sit and lie down and paw and they are 7 weeks old tomorrow.

At 5 weeks the immunity gained from mum (if she is lucky enough to have been vaccinated) will have dropped, thus putting the pup at major risk of picking up viruses and infections. 
I've had a number of calls and emails about the pups and so far the one booked puppy is the only people I have liked enough to let them have her. 
And that was after a few weeks of Interviewing and Vet Refs and vital talks about other dogs they have had.

Mum could go to be spayed, and she could just 'not make it' and find herself a more responsible home where she isn't churning out puppies.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah agree with pimps (your back!:2thumb, she is not worth £500!! you can barely give unregistered staffs away at the moment. 
theres plenty of free ones in the paper at 5-12 months old :devil:


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok Im going to ask him to let me have the lot and I will neuture his bitch.
I know it sounds silly but ill have all of them whilst he is away, neuture her and give her back when pups are old enough.
Hoping he agrees


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

just wondering, if hes going off on his hol's and the pups need to be gone by then, what is he planning to do with his bitch whilst hes away?


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

no idea actually, Im assuming kennels or his family will have her...


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

OMG I don't know who I want to slap more OP or the fecking moron who's bred his bitch for holiday money:bash:

I would expect the parents of these puppies have undergone NO health testing for such things as Hereditary cataracts, L2 - HGA a fatal recessive disease and general eye testing. Do you have the money and facilities to look after the mother and WHOLE litter if they don't sell or get rehomed? Are you prepared to face R$PCA inspectors etc if your neighbours contact them advising you've suddenly got a bitch and full litter of pups coz someone will report it as suspicious behaviour.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes actually  We have had dogs before and we have an empty learge heated room in the back of the house. But he refused anyway. He says take her but no others unless I pay 500 for each


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

BabyBlonde said:


> Yes actually  We have had dogs before and we have an empty learge heated room in the back of the house. But he refused anyway. He says take her but no others unless I pay 500 for each


 
So he hasn't found homes for any of the others then? Wonder why?
So if they haven't gone before he's buggered off on holiday, are they to be left aswell??
I'd report, saying that he has said they better be gone before his holidays or else kinda thing, I'd make it out a lot worse than it is just to get them to get off their backsides without Animal 24's Camera crew!


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Time to call the RSPCA then, OP.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

lizardloverrach said:


> yeah agree with pimps (your back!:2thumb, she is not worth £500!! you can barely give unregistered staffs away at the moment.
> theres plenty of free ones in the paper at 5-12 months old :devil:


 
Lol Yes I am back! lol Just beware, you get banned now for reporting posts lol


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

Apprently there is only the brother without a home now. The rest are meant to be leaving when they are 6 weeks old.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Lol Yes I am back! lol Just beware, you get banned now for reporting posts lol


you do??! :whip:

So Babyblonde has he agreed to you having all the pups and mum?


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

BabyBlonde said:


> Yes actually  We have had dogs before and we have an empty learge heated room in the back of the house. But he refused anyway. He says take her but no others unless I pay 500 for each


sorry missed that, my god he's really greedy isnt he. 
i'd really just leave well alone, tell him when he sells a pup you'll have your £500 please:whip:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Totally agree! Just get your money back and let him sell his pups for £500 each, cos I doubt he'll get anywhere near that if they're not registered etc.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

and if it's £500 He owes you, seems very convenient that he claims the pups are worth that.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Do you know where he is advertising them? because you could always do a google search and see if you can find the adds, because I'm sure he isnt selling them for that much. Ok they might be Blue, but you would expect to pay that from a decent breeder for a KC reg pup.

Does he owe you £500, or is he saying you can have one to cover your money which is less but thats what there worth?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

BabyBlonde said:


> He owes me 500 but he says thats what the bitch is worth.


There's your answer!! :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

BabyBlonde said:


> He owes me 500 but he says thats what the bitch is worth.


Let him sell the pups and when there all sold.Say right i'll have the £500 or your breeder bitch and i'll then i'll spay her.

Non KC Blues tend to go for about £300.

KC Blues tend to go for £500 to £800 depending on blood line.


----------



## Amazon29 (Feb 10, 2009)

queenquack said:


> jesus people's stupidity boogles my mind. no wonder there are so many strays! people just breeding puppies left right an center!
> 
> they should NOT leave their mums til they are 9 weeks.
> 
> ...


Money is the route of all evil- how bloody true! Lucky for thoese pups you care so much. It is worth calling the RSPCA- even if you add on a little bull s*** just to get them to go round. If you can, 'creep' round him and get the mom and pups whilst he is away. Even if the pups were old enough to leave mom, it sounds like he doesnt deserve to keep dogs.


----------

